# thought it was all over..



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Got up this morning thought it was just gonna be just another day and found there had been a riot in me biscuit tin..
rocky had hit a penguin over the head with a club and tied him to a wagon wheel with a blue ribbon..he then kidnapped a cookie and made a breakaway in a taxi..
police said he was seen after 8 in Maryland drinking bourbon hobnobbing with a ginger nut but not a crumb of evidence so the jammy dodger got away and here's me thinking it was all over.. :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O You're Crackers :lol:


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

moblee said:


> 8O You're Crackers :lol:


 true 8)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dont eat biscuits, too aggressive

Aldra


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Very good====== for a cracker

Waz


----------

